# Compact Flash Cards?



## TrxR (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a Digital Rebel XT that I just recently started playing with again and was wondering what size and model Cards you recommend for them. I Currently have a 1gb 140x card. Is there any of the newer 32 gb cards that will work without issues? 

Thanks


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 30, 2013)

Sandisk is very good. I also have Lexar and Kingston. You definitely want something larger than 1gb, but it depends on what and how much you shoot. It's usually better to have images spread out on many smaller cards than try to put everything on one. Having said that, currently I am shooting mostly to 16Gb and 32GB. I have one 64Gb SD I am keeping as a backup for an upcoming trip. I have bought quite a few lately and depending on speed, I consider it a good deal if I can pay anything less than $1 per Gb. I believe our currency is close now, but I don't know what electronics cost up your way.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 30, 2013)

dbvirago said:


> Sandisk is very good. I also have Lexar and Kingston. You definitely want something larger than 1gb, but it depends on what and how much you shoot. *It's usually better to have images spread out on many smaller cards than try to put everything on one.* Having said that, currently I am shooting mostly to 16Gb and 32GB. I have one 64Gb SD I am keeping as a backup for an upcoming trip. I have bought quite a few lately and depending on speed, I consider it a good deal if I can pay anything less than $1 per Gb. I believe our currency is close now, but I don't know what electronics cost up your way.



this^^


----------



## TrxR (Jan 30, 2013)

dbvirago said:


> Sandisk is very good. I also have Lexar and Kingston. You definitely want something larger than 1gb, but it depends on what and how much you shoot. It's usually better to have images spread out on many smaller cards than try to put everything on one. Having said that, currently I am shooting mostly to 16Gb and 32GB. I have one 64Gb SD I am keeping as a backup for an upcoming trip. I have bought quite a few lately and depending on speed, I consider it a good deal if I can pay anything less than $1 per Gb. I believe our currency is close now, but I don't know what electronics cost up your way.



The SD cars are a bit cheaper than the Compact Flash cards that my camera uses .


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 30, 2013)

TrxR said:


> dbvirago said:
> 
> 
> > Sandisk is very good. I also have Lexar and Kingston. You definitely want something larger than 1gb, but it depends on what and how much you shoot. It's usually better to have images spread out on many smaller cards than try to put everything on one. Having said that, currently I am shooting mostly to 16Gb and 32GB. I have one 64Gb SD I am keeping as a backup for an upcoming trip. I have bought quite a few lately and depending on speed, I consider it a good deal if I can pay anything less than $1 per Gb. I believe our currency is close now, but I don't know what electronics cost up your way.
> ...



My D800 uses CF cards... I usually buy the fastest write time cards I can get (usually Sandisk), since the D800 raw files are so big.... but with your Rebel you don't have the same issue. Any of the 8 to 16 gb cards would probably last you for a number of shoots. Even a 4gb card would probably do. I don't know that the speed of the really fast cards would even be utilized in that body. It really depends more on what you budget is... and what you want.


----------



## fokker (Jan 30, 2013)

Personally I don't really see the need for huge capacity cards unless you're going somewhere that you'll be unable to access a computer for weeks or months at a time. I have a 4gb and an 8gb card for a 5d mark2 and I've never run out of storage space.


----------



## baturn (Jan 30, 2013)

What he said ^^^


----------

